# 2005 Swift Kontiki 645 Swivel table



## angusbbb (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Anyone out there got a swivel pedestal table for a Swift Kontiki 645 (2005).

Just bought the vehicle and it is missing this table from the front - but has the clamp to fix it.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try O'learys, they have lots of that sort of thing.

cabby


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a table leg and clamps for sale if you are still looking

call me on 07967 523303


----------

